# 2011 Roubaix Pro orange/white pictures



## mdplayer (Oct 13, 2007)

I was all ready to pull the trigger on the Roubaix Pro but in the carbon/gloss white color, and suddenly, it is no longer available. :mad2: :mad2: Bummer. But it seems as if there is still a few of the orange white ones out there. Anyone have some pictures of the bike? Everything I have found comes up with the staged photos of them for pictorials and web sites and such and I just wanted to see some real world shots. I was hoping to see some with darker saddles, wheels. tape and hoods, as I won't be jumping on the white wagon too soon..

Thanks in advance...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Admittedly, not the best example, but the only one I could think of right now:
http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/07/16/2011-specialized-road-triathlon-cyclocross-bikes-actual-weights/

It's the third bike down....


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

The roubaix paint schemes have not been met with a hugely receptive audience. They have a few fans, but not like the tarmac.


----------



## mdplayer (Oct 13, 2007)

i agree. I certainly do like the Tarmacs better, but the Roubaix fits my riding style a bit better. I don't do much racing on the bike, but spend long days in the saddle.

With the long days, and the rough roads here in New England, the Roubaix is a better fit....


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mdplayer said:


> i agree. I certainly do like the Tarmacs better, but the Roubaix fits my riding style a bit better. I don't do much racing on the bike, but spend long days in the saddle.
> 
> With the long days, and the rough roads here in New England, the Roubaix is a better fit....


If you haven't already, you could check on the availability of the carbon/ gloss white Pro frameset:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52865&scid=1001&scname=Road


----------



## mdplayer (Oct 13, 2007)

That is the frame that I originally wanted, but it looks like they are out of stock on them until about May or so.


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

I have friends who work at two different dealers and both said Specialized is considering a a few new options for the Roubaix (might be the high road or saxo/sungard look).


----------



## mdplayer (Oct 13, 2007)

They might make those colors as those are the frames they ride during the rough spring classics. Bit, if they do make them, that's more waiting, which I don't want to do. I have the "I wanted it yesterday" syndrome.


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

The Carbon Gloss looks fantastic in person. They were running low when I was looking at it a month ago but there are some shops in the SF Bay Area that still have them in stock.


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

yes, the white/carbon gloss is one of the few good ones...as is the S works and the all black.


----------



## mdplayer (Oct 13, 2007)

t_togh said:


> yes, the white/carbon gloss is one of the few good ones...as is the S works and the all black.


I wouldn't mind getting my hands on the S-works, but, it doesn't seem as if it is that much better for the extra money, and I really don't feel like paying that much more for just a different paint job....


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

mdplayer said:


> I was all ready to pull the trigger on the Roubaix Pro but in the carbon/gloss white color, and suddenly, it is no longer available.


What size are you looking for? A 58 just showed up on e-bay.


----------



## mdplayer (Oct 13, 2007)

RJP Diver said:


> What size are you looking for? A 58 just showed up on e-bay.


Generally, I ride a 57cm top tube, so that was always the question with these frames. Do I do the 56, or the 58. Either way, I would much rather wait than buy a bike from eBay. Not interested much in used frames.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

mdplayer said:


> Generally, I ride a 57cm top tube, so that was always the question with these frames. Do I do the 56, or the 58. Either way, I would much rather wait than buy a bike from eBay. Not interested much in used frames.



PS - where are you located? My LBS in NJ has a 56 and 58 in carbon/gloss white in stock.


----------



## mdplayer (Oct 13, 2007)

RJP Diver said:


> PS - where are you located? My LBS in NJ has a 56 and 58 in carbon/gloss white in stock.


Up in NH...I will have to talk to talk to the local rep and see if some things could be shipped around from different stores..


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mdplayer said:


> *Generally, I ride a 57cm top tube, so that was always the question with these frames. Do I do the 56, or the 58.* Either way, I would much rather wait than buy a bike from eBay. Not interested much in used frames.


When comparing differences in effective top tubes on frames, be sure to include differences in seat tube angles. Every degree of change to STA changes reach by about 1 cm. HTA only accounts for about a 3mm difference per degree of change, but also watch HT _lengths_ because taller equates to less reach.


----------

